# NYU film production interviews FALL 2017



## Aliza Brugger (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey all-

I thought it would be helpful to create threads revolving around the interviews coming up. I plan to share my interview experience with AFI, NYU and Columbia, but I wanted to get this thread up here for people who might have interviews earlier and want to share their experience in each of the interviews. Hope this will be helpful!


----------



## cyy (Mar 6, 2017)

Has anyone interviewed at Columbia for Screenwriting/Directing and if so, could you please tell us who interviewed you? Thank you!


----------



## cyy (Mar 6, 2017)

cyy said:


> Has anyone interviewed at Columbia for Screenwriting/Directing and if so, could you please tell us who interviewed you? Thank you!


Woops, wrong thread. Please ignore.


----------

